# Campus Green in '67??



## disgrig (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm looking at a Fastback (from afar) advertised as a '67.  And serial number given me indicates the same.  But it is green and owner says it's original.  Schwinn catalog does not indicate that green was offered in 1967 (????)  Is it somehow possible that frame was stamped in '67 (code says March of '67) but bike was manufactured in '68 when they did have green?  Or am I missing something and they actually did offer green in '67.  Nothing new--but I'm confused!  Thanks for any help.  Bike sure doesn't look like a re-paint.  Looks pretty original, a little rough.
Thanks, everyone.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 7, 2015)

Had a 67 typhoon with campus green paint also. Rob.


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 7, 2015)

disgrig said:


> I'm looking at a Fastback (from afar) advertised as a '67... Is it somehow possible that frame was stamped in '67 (code says March of '67) but bike was manufactured in '68 when they did have green?  Or am I missing something and they actually did offer green in '67.




Schwinn did in fact offer Campus Green on the Fastback in '67. An article in the March '67 Reporter states:

The new Campus Green color which was introduced on the 1967 Schwinn line of bikes is being extended to additional models now rolling off the production line. The deep rich green color will now appear on the 219, 221 and 223 Varsity Sport (with fenders) models, the H36-9 Fastback Sting-Ray and H37-9 Ram's Horn Fastback.​


> Schwinn catalog does not indicate that green was offered in 1967 (????)




In fact it does. At least the updated 2nd print '67 catalog I have does.  The Reporter article also stated:

Price lists, order forms, dealer and Consumer Catalogs will incorporate this color change information as soon as these items are depleted and new material is printed.​


rollfaster said:


> Had a 67 typhoon with campus green paint also. Rob.




Since neither the Reporter article nor the updated '67 catalogs indicated the Typhoon was included in this color change that one was most likely a '68 model with a late '67 frame (or dropout). People place way too much stock in the serial number, which at that time not only didn't indicate when the bike was built, it didn't even necessarily indicate when the *frame* was built. In a '69 dealer News Flash bulletin Schwinn stated the following:

Beginning on January 1, 1965, serial numbers on bicycles were prefixed by two letters. The first letter indicates the month - "A" for January, "B" for February, "C" for March through "M" for December. The letter "I" is omitted in the sequence. The second letter is the year designation - A-1965, B-1966, C-1967 and so forth. The following five numbers are in numerical sequence and are placed on the rear fork end *as this frame component is produced*. We occasionally receive letters from dealers requesting information on the coding of serial numbers and we felt this information might be of value to all dealers.​In other words, the serial number only dates when the dropout itself was stamped, before the frame had even been produced. At that time a given frame was probably (but not necessarily) built shortly thereafter, but overall it could easily be one to several months or more before a bike with a given serial number had the frame built, painted and then the bike built. Thus a serial number in the last two or three months of '67 is very likely on a bike with a frame that wasn't painted or assembled into a bike until '68.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 8, 2015)

The color was probably added later in the year,after the catalogs were made.This one doesn't include Campus Green. 

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1967_19.html.


----------



## disgrig (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for the help on the color/year/serial question, guys.  As a newbie, I appreciate it.


----------

